# Scotch Eggs - Crazy Deep Fried treat



## keltin (Sep 24, 2007)

I’m sitting around with DW chatting vacation spots and food, and we’re reminded of a unique southern type food. Not necessarily southern in origins, but it was in the deep, deep wooded south before we bumped into it (and we live in the south!). 

It’s called *Scotch Eggs*. You take a hard boiled egg and wrap it completely in breakfast sausage, then deep fry it till the sausage is done. Serve this little meteor whole on a plate with grits, home fries, and toast with jam…..OR to put it over the top, have Hungry Jack Flaky FRIED biscuits (yeah, people ­DO fry biscuits!)!

Yeah, clogs your arteries to think about it, and maybe that’s why we forgot it…..but I have to say, I’ve made it (tricky technique required to keep the sausage from splitting during frying) and eaten it, and it is good! You must try it before you check out…..and trying it may cause you to check out!


----------



## QSis (Sep 24, 2007)

A Scottish tradition!

I'm Scottish, I've made them and I've had them in Scotland.  

Theirs were better. 

Lee


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 24, 2007)

I believe they are UK in origin - though we are guilty down here of frying a few things - BUT those Scots still own the deep-fried candy bar so why not the egg too?


----------



## David Cottrell (Sep 24, 2007)

*Southern deep fried Scotish eggs.*



keltin said:


> I’m sitting around with DW chatting vacation spots and food, and we’re reminded of a unique southern type food. Not necessarily southern in origins, but it was in the deep, deep wooded south before we bumped into it (and we live in the south!).




Talking about deep fried eggs. I had never heard of them either but the deep deep wooded south rings true. More than a few Scots wound up there. I am reminded of the annual Scotish Fling festival on Grandfather Mountain in North Carolina. Glad to know that those traditions are alive and well even though I'm not Scotish - I'm Southern, whatever that means anymore.


----------



## strawberry (Sep 25, 2007)

I've made them before and they were very good.  Very rich.  Although I baked them instead of deep fried them.


----------



## Claire (Sep 25, 2007)

I've made this a few times.  It is very rich.  The first time I ate it a friend made it for a picnic in Hawaii.  I've found that my friends like a half an egg when I make it for brunch.  I like to use Jimmy Dean, either sage or hot (depending on my guests).


----------



## Loprraine (Sep 25, 2007)

If you can find Bantam eggs (or quial eggs if you're really ambitious), they make a nice appetizer.


----------



## bowlingshirt (Sep 25, 2007)

Reading this gave me heartburn


----------



## Rock LaRue (Sep 25, 2007)

Oh man!  I want to try these so badly.  My friend at work and I have been making fun of these for years.  He keeps saying he's going to make them but he still hasn't yet.  I can't bring myself to do it . . .


----------

